# Umfrage zum Einfluss von COVID-19 auf die Angelfischerei in Deutschland



## Minimax (24. Juli 2020)

So, ich hab mitgemacht. Mit ein bisschen Glück bekomme ich jetzt bald meine Digitalwaage!


----------



## Mooskugel (24. Juli 2020)

Ich habe auch mitgemacht. Ein paar Fragen waren aber meiner Meinung nach sehr unglücklich gestellt. Ich gehe z.B. Wetter und schonzeitbedingt in den Monaten Januar bis März deutlich weniger angeln. als in den Corona Monaten März bis aktuell Juni/Juli. Also ist das "Mehr" angeln nicht auf Corona o.ä. zurückzuführen sondern auf andere Umstände. Besser wäre es gewesen die Frage auf den Zeitraum des Vorjahres zu beziehen.


----------



## Mescalero (24. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, ich hab mitgemacht. Mit ein bisschen Glück bekomme ich jetzt bald meine Digitalwaage!


Nix Waage! Ich habe gehört, dass es Musik gibt. Für jeden Teilnehmer!
ein Dankeschön vom Verband


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nix Waage! Ich habe gehört, dass es Musik gibt. Für jeden Teilnehmer!
> ein Dankeschön vom Verband


Au ja... Marschmusik. Wir heissen alle Hoppenstedt!


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mitgemacht. Ein paar Fragen waren aber meiner Meinung nach sehr unglücklich gestellt. Ich gehe z.B. Wetter und schonzeitbedingt in den Monaten Januar bis März deutlich weniger angeln. als in den Corona Monaten März bis aktuell Juni/Juli. Also ist das "Mehr" angeln nicht auf Corona o.ä. zurückzuführen sondern auf andere Umstände. Besser wäre es gewesen die Frage auf den Zeitraum des Vorjahres zu beziehen.


Hallo,

ich habe auch mitgemacht und sehe das mit den bestimmten Fragen wie Du, da bekommt man nichts wirklich Aussagekräftiges heraus, aus den betroffenen Fragen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2020)

Aber es wurde befragt und das kann man sich dereinst auf die Fahnen schreiben... "Wir haben darüber gesprochen!"


----------



## fishhawk (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ich hab nur "Thünen" gelesen und damit hatte sich die Sache für mich erledigt.

Bin halt nicht frei von Vorurteilen.


----------



## Wollebre (25. Juli 2020)

Die Überschrift reicht. Was soll der Unsinn? Gerade jetzt wo schon vieles gelockert wurde.
Wie soll Covid-19 daher Einfluß aufs Angeln haben? Selbst wenn man daran erkrankt ist, was ich niemanden wünsche, sich aber soweit gut fühlt, kann man alleine oder mit entsprechendem Abstand zu einer anderen Person seinem Hobby nachgehen. Es besteht für sich selbst wie andere Personen keine Anstgeckungsgefahr. Die Maske braucht man dabei auch nicht tragen.
Lediglich wer in einem Verein organisiert ist, muss auf Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen verzichten. Wer damit nicht leben kann sollte psychologische Hilfe beanspruchen....
Kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln womit sich die Leute beim DAFV und Thünen *jetzt* beschäftigen. Vor drei vier Monate hätte man noch Verständnis dafür aufgebracht.


----------



## Salt (27. Juli 2020)

Und wenn zum Schluss raus kommt, das während des lockdowns bzw durch corona mehr geangelt wurde bzw mehr Fisch gegessen wurde, kommen danach die nächsten Beschränkungen für uns.....oder geht das jetzt schon in Richtung Verschwörungstheorien?


----------



## Salt (27. Juli 2020)

-doppelpost-


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Bin halt nicht frei von Vorurteilen.



Hallo,

wer ist das schon?  

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (27. Juli 2020)

Aus eigenem Interesse habe ich mal beim Verband und bei Thünen nachgefragt, welcher Zweck hinter dieser Umfrage steht.

Meine Anfrage:

Guten Tag,

mich interessiert, welches der Sinn dieser Umfrage sein soll.
Laut Beschreibung dient die Umfrage zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken ?
Welche sind diese ?
Was denken Sie, können Sie daraus ableiten ?

Vom Verband kam bisher keine Antwort.
Thünen hat bereits geantwortet. 

Mit Erlaubnis Thünen hier die Antwort:

...
vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse.  Die Studie wird europaweit durchgeführt, wobei für uns weniger der internationale Vergleich, als vielmehr die Untersuchung der Angelfischerei in Deutschland im Vordergrund steht. Die Angelfischerei ist in Deutschland weitverbreitet und es wird viel diskutiert und auch reglementiert ohne das eine angemessene Datengrundlage vorliegt.
In dieser Studie geht es darum, die wirtschaftliche und soziale Bedeutung des Angelns zu untersuchen. Die Fragen nach den Ausgaben zielen darauf ab, den Beitrag der Angelfischerei zu einzelnen Zweigen der regionalen und überregionalen Wirtschaft sowie die Ausgabenbereitschaft der Angelnden abzuschätzen (daher die Frage nach dem Erwerbsstatus und dem Nettoeinkommensgruppen). 
Mit dem Fragenblock zu COVID 19 und Gesundheit soll untersucht werden, inwieweit die Ausübung des Hobbies Angeln für das individuelle Wohlfühlen und die individuelle Gesundheitsvorsorge ist, ein Aspekt der letztlich auch eine volkswirtschaftliche Bedeutung hat, u.a. Fragen wie dient das Angeln dem Stressabbau, beeinflusst es die Ernährung.  
Darüber hinaus (daher die Motivationsfragen) möchten wir verstehen, aus welchen Gründen Menschen angeln gehen und ob und warum sich diese Gründe zwischen den Angelnden unterscheiden. 
Häufig wird bei Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahmen, der Einführung von Regelungen oder auch z.B.  touristischen Angeboten sozusagen von "dem Angler" ausgegangen. Aus anderen Ländern ist aber bekannt, dass sie die Angelnden stark in ihren Interessen unterscheiden können und dass die fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung (Fischbesatz z.B.), die fischereiliche Regulierung (z.B. Fanglimits) aber auch ein (touristischen) Angebot (Einrichtung von Infrastruktur) daran angepasst werden sollte. 
Für Deutschland ist da bisher vergleichsweise wenig bekannt. Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen etwas weiterhelfen. 
Wenn Sie Interesse an den Studienergebnissen haben, schicken Sie mir kurz eine email, dann lasse ich Ihnen gerne einen Bericht zu den Ergebnissen zukommen. 
Da wir gerade erst in der Anfangsphase sind, kann ich Ihnen allerdings noch keinen Zeitraum nennen.


----------



## gründler (27. Juli 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Lediglich wer in einem Verein organisiert ist, muss auf Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen verzichten.



Seit Mai sind in Niedersachsen alle Vereins Veranstaltungen wieder erlaubt,liegt also für NDS am Verein/Vorstand wenn die das nicht machen. Zu lesen auch auf der HP oder Facebook vom Landesanglerverband NDS.

Wie es in anderen Ländern ist K.a aber vieleicht hat sich der Landesverband des jeweiligen Landes da auch nicht drum gekümmert.

In meiner Region haben viele Vereine wieder alles auf Normalbetrieb gesetzt und es findet alles an Angelveranstaltungen statt wie die Jahre zuvor auch.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> Seit Mai sind in Niedersachsen alle Vereins Veranstaltungen wieder erlaubt,liegt also für NDS am Verein/Vorstand wenn die das nicht machen. Zu lesen auch auf der HP oder Facebook vom Landesanglerverband NDS.
> 
> Wie es in anderen Ländern ist K.a aber vieleicht hat sich der Landesverband des jeweiligen Landes da auch nicht drum gekümmert.
> 
> In meiner Region haben viele Vereine wieder alles auf Normalbetrieb gesetzt und es findet alles statt wie die Jahre zuvor auch.



Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass die Vereine in Niedersachsen die Abstandsregeln von 1,5m in Räumlichkeiten nicht beachten müssen. Bei mir hier in Bayern bedeutet das, dass laut (von mir erarbeitetem) Hygienekonzept statt 150 Leuten noch 28 (24 Mitglieder + 4 Vorstandsmitglieder) an Versammlungen teilnehmen dürfen. Mehr gibt der Raum nicht her und bei Verstößen drohen dem Verein 5000 € Strafzahlung. Und das Ordnungsamt kontrolliert stichprobenartig.

Für die im kommenden Januar anstehende Hauptversammlung haben wir bereits einen sehr großen Raum in einem Gasthaus angemietet, weil sich bis dahin wohl nichts an der Situation ändern dürfte.
Die überfällige Hauptversammlung des Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverbands ist auch noch nicht wieder angesetzt und heute kam vom Verband die Information rein, dass aufgrund Corona das Herbst-Jugendangeln Ende September abgesagt ist.

Ich kann also nicht behaupten, dass wir wieder in der Nähe eines Normalbetriebs sind.


----------



## gründler (27. Juli 2020)

Wie gesagt wie wo was kann man alles Nachlesen wurde alles veröffentlicht.

Mit Normalbetrieb meine ich Jugendangeln,Vereinsangeln,Arbeitsdienste etc.


----------



## Wollebre (27. Juli 2020)

_Mit Normalbetrieb meine ich Jugendangeln,Vereinsangeln,Arbeitsdienste etc._
@gründler
dabei rückt man sich ja auch nicht eng auf die Pelle

Ich meinte interne wie öffentliche festliche Veranstaltungen wie Sommerfest etc.


----------



## gründler (27. Juli 2020)

Am Samstag gab es hier in NDS etliche öffentliche Veranstaltungen mit Musik,Bier,Bratwurst,Verkauf und co.

Ich weiß nicht wie die das machen wenn es Verboten  wäre oder die regeln nicht eingehalten werden könnten.

Aber auch schon die letzten Wochen gab es etliche Veranstaltungen ,also gehen muss das ,sonst würden die Veranstalter das nicht machen.

Liegt aber wohl auch am BL ,jedes kocht da seine Suppe.

lg





__





						Nachrichten aus Niedersachsen
					

Aktuelle Informationen und regionale Nachrichten mit Videos und Audios von NDR 1 Niedersachsen, Hallo Niedersachsen und weiterer NDR Programme.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## Wollebre (27. Juli 2020)

xxx


----------



## geomas (27. Juli 2020)

Habe mit der Umfrage begonnen und dann abgebrochen - bin kein Buchhalter und die Zahlen, die erfragt werden, könnte ich nur extrem grob schätzen. Außerdem finde ich, daß manche Fragestellungen möglicherweise ein falsches „Bild” bei der Auswertung provozieren.


----------



## Minimax (27. Juli 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Habe mit der Umfrage begonnen und dann abgebrochen - bin kein Buchhalter und die Zahlen, die erfragt werden, könnte ich nur extrem grob schätzen. Außerdem finde ich, daß manche Fragestellungen möglicherweise ein falsches „Bild” bei der Auswertung provozieren.



Ich hab einfach gelogen.


----------



## geomas (27. Juli 2020)

^ was tut man nicht alles für eine Digital-Waage, oder?


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Juli 2020)

Teilgenommen

Manche Fragen erschließen sich für mich nicht, besonders im Hinblick auf den Umfragetitel.
Aber die werden wohl SCHON wissen, warum sie dieses fragen.

Manchen läßt sich nicht beantworten, weil die Frage mich nicht betrifft (keine entsprechende Kategorie).
Aber die werden wohl NICHT wissen, warum sie dieses fragen.


----------



## smithie (28. Juli 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Habe mit der Umfrage begonnen und dann abgebrochen - bin kein Buchhalter und die Zahlen, die erfragt werden, könnte ich nur extrem grob schätzen. Außerdem finde ich, daß manche Fragestellungen möglicherweise ein falsches „Bild” bei der Auswertung provozieren.


Da geht's mir ähnlich.

Kann auch mit etlichen Fragen nix anfangen:
"Wenn der soziale Lockdown endet, werden sich meine Fänge nicht verändern, weil die Berufsfischerei nicht vollständig eingestellt wurde." -> ???
"Wie schätzen Sie Ihren Beschäftigungsstatus und Ihre wirtschaftliche Situation nach dem Ende der Beschränkungen ein?" -> welches Ende?
"Bitte schätzen Sie die Ausgaben (Euro) für das Angeln, die Sie in den drei Monaten vor den COVID-19-bedingten Beschränkungen gehabt haben" -> 0, weil alles zugefroren/gesperrt/kalt?


----------



## Salt (28. Juli 2020)

Der Hobby-Psychologe erkennt hier aber die Unfähigkeit der Schreibtischforscher zu erkennen, das ein von der Natur abhängiges Hobby nunmal Schwankungen ausgesetzt ist. Auch ohne Corona.


----------



## tibulski (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo Hanzz,



hanzz schrieb:


> Vom Verband kam bisher keine Antwort.
> Thünen hat bereits geantwortet.



Willst du uns beschäftigen? Ich habe das auch an Thünen weitergeleitet und sie meinten, sie hätten dir bereits geantwortet?

Möchtest du gerne zwei Antworten? Wir haben hier auch sonst echt nix zu tun ... ***kopfschüttel ***

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## hanzz (29. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo Hanzz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin grad einfach nur sprachlos.


----------



## hanzz (29. Juli 2020)

@tibulski

Das überfordert dich bereits ? Und du wirfst mir vor, euch damit zu belasten und du lässt deine Luft dazu hier im Forum ab ?

Das ist also die Art und Weise, wie mit Anfragen umgegangen wird ?

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass der Verband sich einfach auch dazu mal äußern möchte ?
Schließlich ist es ja eine Zusammenarbeit und der Verband hat evtl. noch Ergänzungen zu der Antwort des Instituts.
Der Herr vom Institut hat leider nicht die Funktion "Allen Antworten" genutzt. Kann ich aber nichts für.
Ich habe die Email schließlich nicht separat an das Institut und an den Verband geschickt, sondern an beide gleichzeitig.
Somit wäre eine Weiterleitung deinerseits an das Institut auch nicht notwendig gewesen.
Die Arbeit hast du dir selbst gemacht.

Meine Mutter sagte immer: "Wer keine Arbeit hat, macht sich welche"


----------

